# Philippos



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Greek registered bulker taken at Rothesay Dock in Clydebank in 1993 loading scrap.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Here is another shot of here.
cheers.


----------

